

Rocking GTD with Trello - rsobers
http://accidentalhacker.com/post/37883161398/rocking-gtd-with-trello

======
kriro
I use Trello as my planning tool but my setup is pretty "light".

I have a "Next" board which is basically my daily TODO list (I mostly use a
notebook for this but move the stuff I want to do the next day to Next in the
evening) which contains TODO and DONE

I have an "Ideas" board to capture long term/random stuff. The Lists are
topics like "Programming", "Writing" etc

Then I have a "Personal" and "Work" board with topic lists to do the midterm
planning. The "Work" one has a list for each programming project I work on for
example.

I also have a "Self Investment" board that contains my couple of items I want
to get better at during the next 6 month (Lists will be something like
"French", "Erlang")

I also have a "Books etc" board where I keep track of interesting books ot buy
(and track progress of mostly technical books I read usually with chapter
checklists). The etc. part is interesting blogposts, youtube videos, TED talks
and so forth

Lastly I have a single board "Dissertation" which should be self explanatory
:D

I use a notebook to capture stuff on the road, I'm pretty low tech for a tech
guy. It's a small one that fits in my pocket and basically I create an entry
for each day with my stuff to do. I use the last pages and write in reverse
order on them to capture ideas (those are then transfered to Trello and
crossed out)

I actually combine this with the Promodoro technique so each entry in my
notebook will have a couple of [] that are 20 minute chunks.

I'm always looking for ways to optimize my time management so any suggestions
are welcome. I don't really use tags in Trello, I tag my books with them into
owned, owned digital and want to buy but there has to be better ways of using
tags :D

------
jongold
Interested to see how people rock GTD with Trello _in practice_ \- does anyone
have a non-sensitive task list they could share?

How do you manage contexts? Do you have one board for work & home? Do you map
it 1:1 to your kanban board at work?

I love Trello but I use it for my 40 000ft view of projects — if a card
requires multiple steps I tend to turn it into a project in OmniFocus.

~~~
hoka
Khanacademy has a public board:
<https://trello.com/board/exercises/4d87e664967a0775082939ab>

------
_grace_
I use <http://chizzl.com/> for this. 'Dead simple, and has the multi-
dimensional prioritizing ability to encourage working on the important things.

------
SonicSoul
i still use rememberthemilk for this purpose. once you get used to all the
keyboard shortcuts on their site it becomes a second nature to rock your
list.. i love that i can "u" to add url, or "d" to add/remove a date.. j,k to
navigate, 1,2,3 to prioritize, email into my inbox, and make some of my lists
public.

i suppose Trello would be better geared if your lists were shared among
multiple people, as that's more of their domain

~~~
gecko
I love both Trello and Remember the Milk, using them for different purposes,
but keyboard shortcuts shouldn't be one of your reasons for one tool versus
the other. Both tools allow you to specify most of the information you want
right at construction time (e.g., <N> "Remember the milk #groceries ^Soon ^1"
<RET>, makes a new card, labels it Groceries, and puts it at position 1 in the
"Soon" list--basically the same as RTM's <C> "Remember the milk #groceries !1"
<RET>). Both tools let you search from the keyboard ("F" for Trello, "/" for
RTM). Both let you assign due dates from the keyboard, with "D". Both let
clear out cards from the keyboard, with "C" for Trello, "XC" for RTM. Noticing
a pattern here?

I love RTM, and I think there are good reasons for using it, but keyboard
shortcuts shouldn't be one of them.

~~~
SonicSoul
i guess that depends what is important to you. I highly value being able to
skip the mouse. this is also my #1 feature of gmail, and biggest gripe with
Outlook (it has most keyboard support but some is missing or hard to remember
intuitively). Thanks for the good tip about construction! Often times though,
items are managed after creation and that's where keyboard support comes in
handy for me.

~~~
gecko
I think I'm missing something. Most of those shortcuts I gave are post-
creation. You can use Trello fully from the keyboard; is there something
specific not available that's bugging you?

~~~
SonicSoul
my bad. not as familiar with Trello but if it has a full navigation support
via keyboard than should be as quick to use as RTM. Fogcreek guys are very
smart so I'm sure that implementation is a pleasure to work with. Did you
switch to Trello for GTD stuff?

------
bravoyankee
Anyone who hasn't tried the Trello iPhone app should check it out. It's free
and even better than the website version.

~~~
rsobers
Yeah, the iPhone app is sweet. I mainly use it for capturing tasks when I'm
not at home. It's nice to finally have one place to put things.

